# Would you trade Amare for KG?



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Would you trade Amare and filler for KG? if not during this season then maybe next offseason, Amare and barbosa S&T for KG. I think KG is one big who would be real effective in the suns system. I know he is more of a possession big man, but he is one of the better bigs at getting up and down the floor. what do you think?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Amare is a running jumping dunking beast and he would strive more in the Sun's system then the Wolves. No.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

And way younger. I'd keep Amare.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

ScottVdub said:


> Would you trade Amare and filler for KG? if not during this season then maybe next offseason, Amare and barbosa S&T for KG. I think KG is one big who would be real effective in the suns system. I know he is more of a possession big man, but he is one of the better bigs at getting up and down the floor. what do you think?


No, especially not next offseason. Amare Stoudemire is younger, and has already proved he can fit into the suns system, he also comes cheaper at the moment. 

The only exception is if Amare doesn't get back to form, or even close (he will though), but then they probably wouldn't make the trade (minnesota).


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

A bear with one paw could still kick the **** out of you. I think Amare will be fine.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

No, Amare is younger as is going to be fine.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

No.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

plain and simple no


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Definately not.

Watch Amare come back from this injury. Just watch.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

kg is polly in a decling slope soon. still a terrific player. but, diaw can produce just as same as kg almost, if diaw was a one man show in place of kg, he would have higher assists, lower rebounding, but same stats for points and the rest I reckon.

But regardless of points, diaws niche is similair enough to KG's, so its like taking diaw over kg because we dont need a kg on this team. marion, amare, diaw, kurt cover well in a starting 5 with nash.

theres the thing about amare post operation going on, and in time we can think amare will be a better scorer, he was 26ppg 2 seasons ago, and theres the thing if he would be the same without nash. amare should develop fine, just without the passing prowess of duncan, kg. Its critical amare passes more out of double team situations and just passes in general so he doesnt neglect it, then he would be into the complete and fundamental league of duncan and kg, and then again, rebounding more consistently like in the playoffs from 04/05.


diaw isnt a franchise player, but theres no need to be. sticking and committing to one solid team and playing your game that involves doing a bit of everything possible to help your team is a big thumbs up to Boris.

Amare over kg because amare is a great fit, dont look for kg here cause its not needed. our team seems to be at the perfect chemistry right now


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

First of all Amare is the best PF to walk the face of the earth....second now hes hurt so yes currently id take KG over STAT, but im not willing to give up Barbz also. hes a fantastic young player who will be a star one day.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

After the injury, who knows. We'll have to see how effective he'll be for a whole season.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> First of all Amare is the best PF to walk the face of the earth


Ever hear of a guy named Tim Duncan?


----------



## MORRISON3 (Aug 6, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Ever hear of a guy named Tim Duncan?




Tim Duncan is way overrated. If Amare comes back just as healthy, when it's all done Amare will be the best ever to walk the earth, not yet though. Oh wait, back to the subject...Umm....let's see...


ARE YOU *no personal attacks * KG FOR AMARE?!! are u on crack? :curse:


-dissonance19


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MORRISON3 said:


> Tim Duncan is way overrated. If Amare comes back just as healthy, when it's all done Amare will be the best ever to walk the earth, not yet though. Oh wait, back to the subject...Umm....let's see...
> 
> 
> ARE YOU *no personal attacks * KG FOR AMARE?!! are u on crack? :curse:
> ...



Tim Duncan has 3 Rings is on another planet defensively than Amare. He is better, and not overrated. It's because of him that the Spurs are contenders and winning titles. Even as a Suns fan I know this.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Tim Duncan has 3 Rings is on another planet defensively than Amare. He is better, and not overrated. It's because of him that the Spurs are contenders and winning titles. Even as a Suns fan I know this.


Timmy isn't overrated and better defensively; but when Amare was healthy Duncan couldn't come close to guarding him. How many PPG did Amare get against Duncan and the Spurs in the WCF last year?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Preacher said:


> Timmy isn't overrated and better defensively; but when Amare was healthy Duncan couldn't come close to guarding him. How many PPG did Amare get against Duncan and the Spurs in the WCF last year?



He always averaged close to 40 pts and we won 2 of those games out of 8. Regular season and Postseason. The one we won in regular season that yr, they didnt have Duncan, and we almost came close to losing. Not good at all. Sure, Duncan didn't stop him from getting all those points, but he did when they needed him to late in games. Which is why they won most of those, despite Amare putting up a lot.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Not worth it, We already have Marion.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

How about the suns just trade nobody. Do you see the spurs trading ginobili, duncan, or parker? Nope. Just keep this once in a lifetime team we have for as long as we can, and don't go making random trades. I wouldn't even trade nash, marion, or amare for lebron, or wade. Just let this team win a championship. :cheers:


----------

